# Facial threading and bumps



## serafina

Two weeks ago I took the plunge and decided to get a full face threading. While my skin looks much brighter, feels smoother, makeup comes on better, adn my confidence is through the roof (i suffer from hormonal imbalances which make me hairier than the avg person), I am very unhappy about the bumps that the threading has caused.

I have sensitive skin and have had no trouble with acne since I was about 15 but now my cheeks are filled with tiny bumps that resemble zits. It happened after the threading and went away after a couple days, but now that the hair is growing back, my skin is irritated again.

Is there anything that can be used immediately after threading the face that can help calm the skin down and prevent bumps/breakouts? I don't want to stop threading.


----------



## qudz104

i love getting my eyebrows threaded, but youre right, it does make me kinda break out too. i ask the lady at the salon to wipe the area down with witch hazel afterwards, and it does seem to help, though it kinda stings at first. any astringent should work though.


----------



## exotikittenx

Do you exfoliate your skin?

You might also consider trying a honey face mask immediately after since it can help calm your skin and kill some bacteria.  It's really gentle.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Once she's done threading the woman asks if I want aloe on my eyebrows, which I always decline, as it makes me breakout. Don't know if yours does the same - if so, decline it!


----------



## nc.girl

qudz104 said:


> i love getting my eyebrows threaded, but youre right, it does make me kinda break out too. i ask the lady at the salon to wipe the area down with witch hazel afterwards, and it does seem to help, though it kinda stings at first. any astringent should work though.



This. When I get my brows threaded, the lady always uses witch hazel after she's done...so far it has worked great for me; I haven't had any little zit-looking bumps yet.


----------



## girlygirl3

I also get badly irritated when I did the brow threading.  Not just bumps but also redness, so it looks like a bad rash!
I don't do threading anymore, but I go to the Benefit brow bar to get waxed.  It's the same effect!  The girl who helps me, puts cooling gel (aloe?) immediately after the wax comes off and it seems to help a little.  The redness and bumps subside in about an hour.


----------



## Ambereyes

I recently started threading my upper lip, chin and brows. Actually, I tried it about a month and a half ago, and my face was red and inflamed for hours, with angry red bumps appearing on my upper lip and chin area, which lasted for about 5 days. I was told to come back in 2 weeks. I never did; however, I did recently try it again somewhere else, I told them about my reaction (due to sensitive, rosacea-prone skin), and they suggested icing my face when I got home. I did, and also applied a mild cortisone cream, but again, had the same reaction - inflammation and bumps. Has anyone found a product that can prevent the bumps or speed up their healing? My google search found a product called "Tend Skin", but I also read that it is not for sensitive skin. I really do not want to give up threading - I love having smooth, fuzz-less skin. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ByeKitty

I've heard tea tree oil is great for making skin recover more quickly, but I've never tried it myself, so maybe you should wait for some others to chime in!


----------



## sweh

As a very very very hairy person that needs to get my ENTIRE face threaded but stopped cause I continuously broke out - I don't really know what to tell you! 

The best thing I've discovered is slapping on TONS of neosporin on it and if you can, put a band aid over it and it would sort of dry out.
Unfortunately, it does take a couple of days to clear. I haven't found any overnight remedies yet.


----------



## serafina

I was told by the lady who does my threading to immediately go wash my face with very cold water and then apply aloe vera gel . I've been doing that now; as soon as she finished threading, I run to her bathroom, splash my face with only cold water and when I get home, I ice my face and then put on aloe vera gel. It's been a great help thus far. Yes I still get some bumps but not like before!


----------



## gemeni88

Hello you can apply calamine lotion or rose water as soon as your done.Ice it if it needed.


----------



## remainsilly

ByeKitty said:


> I've heard tea tree oil is great for making skin recover more quickly, but I've never tried it myself, so maybe you should wait for some others to chime in!



I use this, after salon waxing. It helps prevent pustules/bumps. I have not used threading.
Suggest mixing tea tree oil in carrier, as witch hazel, or may be too strong.
I use this as a facial toner, also. Avoid eyes.

Hope this helps.


----------

